# uudistusprosessi



## 盲人瞎馬

Is there any difference between these?

Uudistusprosessi
Uudistamisprosessi
Uudistuksenprosessi

Thanks.


----------



## Hakro

There's no difference between _uudistusprosessi_ and _uudistamisprosessi_ although the latter may mean more active proceedings.

Not that there is also _uudistumisprosessi_ where the renewing happens more or less by itself.

_Uudistuksenprosessi_ is incorrect as a compound but it's possible, although rare, as two words _uudistuksen prosessi_, especially when separated, for example _Uudistuksen ensimmäinen prosessi käynnistyi viisi vuotta sitten._


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Hakro said:


> active proceedings.



Can you scrutinize that? Can't really grasp what you tried to convey with that.

Thanks.


----------



## Hakro

_Uudistamisprosessi_ may mean that there are some known people or known organization(s) actively working for the renovation.

_Uudistusprosessi_ may mean that the renovation is mostly progressing in a less active way.

The difference is of course just hairbreadth, and other Finns may disagree. Generally these two words mean the same.


----------

